# My Seiko Collection (terrible Picture Alert!)



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is the state of my Seiko collection to date - I have others but they are cream crackered! Apologies for the terrible picture - I'm just throwing this up here quickly because I've just realised that I'm supposed to be at my friends very shortly!!

If you have any questions about them (like which model they are!!) then please let me know and I'll try & take a clearer picture later on today. They all work though the white dialled one on the top row (second from left) needs repairing. It's a nice watch so will get that done soon I think.

Sorry again about the picture .... it's *****









Maybe I'll use it on Ebay when I next sell something


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Here's my few.......theres a Black Monster too, but thats waiting to go on the 'bay

Roger


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Great Seiko collection guys!

Paul, just trying but any of those retro Seiko Sports for sale?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes Paul really does have some very nice Seiko divers watches in his collection...





















Even with the quality of that picture I'm sure that a few of us can ID a couple of our favourites...





















He does sometimes sell but only when there is something particulary tasty on his radar...

I have a couple of watches [bought my other 1/2 who makes me look like a amateur Seiko fan!!] which were once part of the 'pauluspaolo' Seiko Watch 'herd' both of them are lovely watches!!!!!!!!

Joli.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paulus what a stonking collection









What is the 5th diver from the right on the middle row, is it a 729* ??

Your 7025 looks right at home amongst those others.

Roger:







TWO







7T59's, excellent and the leatrher strap looks great.

Katt, hope the new 6309 turns out to be a corker









Derek


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger: TWO 7T59's, excellent and the leatrher strap looks great


derek,

You have immaculate taste, as always.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Luvwatch - 5th diver from the right in the middle row would be the one I've circled which is my 7025, which you mentioned in your post so you must mean another one














??

Sorry for the late reply Hakim - but none are for sale at present. Of course that doesn't mean they never will be ...................


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I meant from the left, sorry.

Derek


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ahh, did wonder if you meant 5th from the left









That would be my 7002-7001 150m diver - a fine watch indeed


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> LuvWatch post Today, 08:43 PM
> 
> Katt, hope the new 6309 turns out to be a corker wink.gif


Ah







You saw that one eh!!! Well it wasn't a bad price for what looks like a 6309-7040 in the pictures but is described as a chronograph... I hope that it'll be a 6309-7040 and a nice one as well!!!!!! Already paid for it by very convulated means... He advertised Paypal then decided on another payment method. It's a new ebayer... so I'm a bit anxious about the transaction...





















Anyway he's now marked it as payment received now so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!!























Was that yet another one that we were both looking at???














Sorry it was me holding the mouse this time! Although I'm pretty sure that Mike would have done the same I think he has 'only' 6 or 7 [i'm not quite sure!] of that watch!!!!!!!!!

I also won a Seiko Hi-Beat 17J 2906-0100 Ladies Automatic Watch for 99p + Post!!!!
















Ah the joys of this auction bidding software... this one even sends requests for payment details and postal addresses etc. [i did end up shooting myself in the rear by buying 2x 'Jaxa' case openers using it though!





















]

Joli.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Ahh, did wonder if you meant 5th from the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul, I know you knew what I meant, you tease











Katt said:


> > LuvWatch post Today, 08:43 PMÂ
> >
> > Katt, hope the new 6309 turns out to be a corker wink.gif
> 
> ...


Congrats on the watch, it was described badly, but looked like a Japan model with suwa symbol - I had bid on it so sorry for bumping up the price, if I had known I would have left it alone - Anything interesting I see on eBay your `handle` is normally there







it must be the great taste in watches we and Mr Katt have!

Derek


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Mr Katt





















= K.I.T.T. Who is also a member of the forum but he is working far far away at the moment... But yes you are correct he does have a rather extensive group of watches...














I think that you both share the same taste/choice of watches!!! I'm wearing them in rotation just to keep them going!!!!!!! but there are a lot of them!!!!

He left me with a 'watch' list... Hence the Citizen 150m 1970's Diver that you may have seen which I acquired a few weeks ago... Lovely condition and running about 10sec fast a day despite being described as only running intermittently and needing a service... & of course a couple of other acquistions that you already know about!!!!!























But this Cushion cased 6309-7040 is actually destined for me!!! I see it being paired with a Bond NATO or a Rhino... and maybe a nice bracelet
















Imagine only a year ago I was a freebie Quartz girl who thought that a watch was something that just told the time... Oh Silly!!!!!!! Them he bought me a 2205 Diver [which I love!] then a 4205 Diver a week later and err... the addiction/compulsion started!!!! SKX007... SKX009... SKX779 [bM]... etc.

Joli.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> pauluspaolo Posted Yesterday, 10:15 PM
> 
> Hi Luvwatch - 5th diver from the right in the middle row would be the one I've circled which is my 7025, which you mentioned in your post so you must mean another one ??
> 
> Sorry for the late reply Hakim - but none are for sale at present. Of course that doesn't mean they never will be ...................


 I wait in anticipation.....


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

We'll just have to wait either for a watch clearout/cull or a new item hitting the Paul radar screen... It does occasionally happen... But you'll never know when it's going to happen... or what he has hidden in his watchbox that he rarely wears and is willing to part with!!!! As he said at the start of this thread that isn't his entire herd...



> This is the state of my Seiko collection to date - I have others but they are cream crackered!


If there is one thing that I'm learning is that 'One persons cream crackered is another persons restoration project!!!' if you can't get a good one then get one that with some attention & effort [Time, Money & Luck!] could be an ok/good one!!

Have to get back to the paperwork.... My coffee break over!!!!

Joli.


----------

